# Little goat not growing



## stoneymom (Nov 11, 2005)

I have a little doeling who was born last April who just doesn't seem to be growing so fast as the other doelings her age. She seems healthly and active, but she is so much smaller than the other ones. Currently I have her with the main herd which includes 7 other does and I have considered taking her and another one and putting them in a pen by themselves so she maybe wouldn't have to be fighting the bigger ones for food. Another thing I thought about was (this was actually my dad's idea) was to separate her with the other one and then instead of the regular grain mix that I feed, adding in some calf mana. He said he thought that would help her grow more quickly. What do you all think?


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

I know that if I don't separate out my little one when I pass out the evening alfalfa pellets, the big goats just shove her out of the way. Maybe that's what's happening with your little one? Essie just follows me into an old dog kennel where I can close the gate and keep the big ones out long enough for her to eat. She has started growing faster now that I'm making sure she gets her share.

So, separating her out at feeding time makes some sense. The calf manna won't hurt her at all, and she'll probably love it. It's worth a try.


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

I know when I give Selenium I see a big growth spurt. Try more minerals too. and feeding along could nto hurt. Also worming her.
Liz


----------



## TexCountryWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

I had twin doelings that were born in April that were not growing as well as the other April doelings. After watching them, I realized that they were the two lowest goats on the totem pole. I separated them out to an adjoining pen and feed them together without competition from the others. They get lots of alfalfa pellets and some oats and corn and have outgrown the doelings that were pushing them around. Of course, this situation created a new 'bottom goat' in the original pen that I am keeping a close eye on now...Diane R.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

If this little girl isn't getting her fair share of the chow that's one thing that can be easily fixed. If she is, however, she may just be a slow grower. I have one doe who is my second largest who was tiny for ever so long. Her daughter and granddaughter are exactly the same way. I didn't see any real spurt until they were a year old. Or maybe yours just won't be very big.


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

There are a few things to consider. I've had yearlings who have had twins. One is almost always smaller and grows slower. I've had older goats with triplets where one is a runt. I have one doe who produces slower growing kids than some of my other does. Then, there is breed. Saanens generally mature faster than Nubians. Is this doeling another breed than the bigger kids? I have also learned that if you put Nubians in with more aggressive breeds, such as Alpines, they get pushed away from the food. My friend who has lots of different breeds had to put the Nubians in a separate pen because the does weren't growing as fast. Herd size is another factor. My kids always seem to grow faster than those of a friend who has a much larger herd. You indicate you have a small herd, so this should not be a problem. If you are noticing that the small goat isn't getting her fair share of the food, it would be a good idea to pen her with another smaller doeling so she eats more. Adding Milk Plus pellets or goat lactation pellets to her grain may help. Just be sure this is done gradually, so she doesn't get sick. I would also give her Ivomec in case worms or lice are a problem.


----------



## stoneymom (Nov 11, 2005)

I really watched tonight when I went out to grain and do my last checks for the evening. I think she probably just isn't getting her fair share of things. Tomorrow morning I am going to set up another pen so I can at least feed her in a separate area. I have been reading some of the other posts on worming schudules and am also thinking that I will just worm the whole group again this weekend. Hopefully that will give her a little jump start.


----------



## witchysharon (Oct 9, 2004)

Using probiotics is always a good idea with kids (or any age goat), as it helps establish a friendly gut flora and *increases feed intake * and *enhances rumen function*. You can give her yogurt or kefir for now until you can get some probiotics since yogurt/ kefir have the same live cultures. (and it HAS to say 'LIVE' or 'ACTIVE' cultures on the carton of yogurt/kefir).

Another thing you can do is add yeast culture to the yogurt. *Yeast culture* when given to lambs and calves has been shown to give them an *early start in rumen function and increase weight gain*. I give all my goats some probiotics and a sprinkle of yeast culture everyday.

Jeffers has a probiotic *paste* that also contains yeast culture
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=2&pf_id=16560

FastTrack does too

http://www.healthworks-solidgold.com/product.asp?sku=FTG20CC

Or you can us *granulated probitotics* and yeast cultures and top dress her feed ration with it.

Granulated probiotics (with yeast cultures)
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=2&pf_id=16561

http://www.healthworks-solidgold.com/product.asp?sku=FT5


----------

